
MSFT: Always one step behind.. - far33d
http://news.com.com/2100-1041_3-6173307.html
======
mukund
Being one step behind gives an advantage of following the leader's footsteps
and learning things pretty easy. But what microsoft does is more than that,
they try to kill the leader by copying things (rather shabbily)

------
mattculbreth
These guys are at least providing entertainment.

